# Working for UAE Schools



## Tracy67 (Sep 14, 2010)

Can anyone help?

My husband had a complaint from a child saying that he smelt of alcohol that day, he was told to go and get a blood test straight away and not to report back until the results had come through all at his own expense and with no pay for being away.
He knew he hadnt drank the night before but he was still worried as his probation is still not expired until the end of January.
My concern is what is considered the normal or negative level for alcohol or trace?
Could they say if there was a trace of any kind not matter if its below normal no you still had something in your blood regardless of it being less than the normal level we are sacking you?
My husband admitted he had shouted at the class that day so it has shown that a child has taken a disliking to him. I dont think my husband realised how percarous the system was regarding being liked or not. It is usual if any complaint made to a teacher then they are to be moved to another school.
We've had so many issues with this company Al Shadeen and that they went back on their word regarding the school allowance once my husband was out there. Instead of an allowance of 56k AED he has only 10k stated in his contract. Theyve promised him verbly that he will get the 56k but its not in his contract. 
Im worried if we get out there and they changed their minds we will have to find two lots from somewhere....!! 
My kids need a new start in life and this was their opportunity....

Its bad enough moving to a new home and country but to have a company mess you about its scary playing with our lives!!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Sadly compassion for fellow human beings and idea that this is peoples lives is very thin on the ground here.

Also, there is a much larger percentage of for want of a better phrase, spoilt [email protected] You only have to visit a mall to see the amount of exasperated maids shadowing undisciplined children.

An while I know nothing of the education industry here but I do know that verbal contracts are rarely, if not ever, followed up.

I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Tracy,

It sounds pretty dodgy. Do not make a move and bring your kids here, unless they put all the allowances and benefits on the contract. Do not believe in their word, it counts for nothing around here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is anything in writing at all? An email something? If that is the case, your husband may be able to quit and go to a different school and not incur a ban or any issues. 

No way you should uproot your family unless in writing everything is included in the contract.


----------



## Tracy67 (Sep 14, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is anything in writing at all? An email something? If that is the case, your husband may be able to quit and go to a different school and not incur a ban or any issues.
> 
> No way you should uproot your family unless in writing everything is included in the contract.


Tell me why you dislike Dubai so much? What sort of work did you do there? where did you live?


----------



## Tracy67 (Sep 14, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Tracy,
> 
> It sounds pretty dodgy. Do not make a move and bring your kids here, unless they put all the allowances and benefits on the contract. Do not believe in their word, it counts for nothing around here.


Do you know whats more frustrating? The immediate contact with the company was through expats some of them being ex army and ex police. Since the financial down turn all companies are cutting corners and this company isnt any different however they have over 300 schools to cater for so they still have to recruit people.
There is a influx of people leaving the Army wanting a better life so there is always someone to replace you. The money isnt great and we did have an email stating what we would get in school allowance but then it changed when my husband got across in Dubai. 

Some of my husbands friends have had a good life out there for the last 6 yrs however they are in a different company and circumstances, which makes all the difference.
I want my children to experience different cultures and enivironments to be able to advance their knowledge and horizons. I feel very torn as the weather will also help my condition which is spurning me on to go out there with my boys.
Thank you so much for all your comments and advise, its very interesting hearing other peoples views.


----------



## Tracy67 (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Sadly compassion for fellow human beings and idea that this is peoples lives is very thin on the ground here.
> 
> Also, there is a much larger percentage of for want of a better phrase, spoilt [email protected] You only have to visit a mall to see the amount of exasperated maids shadowing undisciplined children.
> 
> ...


The thing is there is plenty of emails stating what he would get before he went over its when he finally got there they changed things...
We are going to see how things go, he has to do a 3 month extended probation because of a childs complaint about his smell, but his work is outstanding so they wanted to keep him. 
Its a wake up call and my husband can see it could be a good life for us out there, but than in where we've ended up living after the Army. 
We can only try but I will not sell my house or furniture, I have more sense, plus we can earn an small income from renting out our house for the duration we would be away, whether short term or long term.
Thank you very much for your response.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Personally I think there should zero tolerance for drink in the class and I'm sure all agree to that aswell, but some ratty brat didn't like the teach and made a false alegation and was instantly sent off ! 

The school admin did not do any follow up of their own at all and took a bratty student's allegation at face value !? How crappy is that ! Maybe all the crap going on in schools in the papers had something to do with this ? But still pretty crappy. 

Whats next, someone accuses a teach of molestation and he is instantly put behind bars ? Setting a very bad precedent here.

As for the rest, like the saying goes. Pics or else it didn't happen i.e If you don't have anything on official letterhead signed and stamped don't assume anything even then it is going to be a long and drawn out process to prove or win anything legally if the need arises.

Verbal here means jacksh!t and jack just left town.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It sounds like this school is one of the terrible ones here and yes unless your contract says so, there is no obligation from them to give you anything other than what is stated on it. So a 10k housing allowance is not going to be 56k and even if they give it to you, that could always change if they wish since it is not in the actual contract. 

The school sounds dodgy if they let a kid's allegations get to this level. I don't think you should continue any further with them, let your husband show that he was not drinking via the medical test and then tell them off for believing in that kid. Get them to state everything they verbally agreed to give you in a written contract or just walk away.

What school/organization is this?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Tracy67 said:


> Tell me why you dislike Dubai so much? What sort of work did you do there? where did you live?


I could go on and on and on. It is not for everyone. You can search for the 'how long do you plan on staying" thread...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I could go on and on and on. It is not for everyone. You can search for the 'how long do you plan on staying" thread...


Have you lived outside of the US before ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, Germany for four years. This place just is not for everyone. I can not gloss over the human rights issues, the animal rights issues, the concept that I can not go along to many things because I am a woman, etc etc etc blah blah blah. 

This place is not for everyone.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I can not gloss over the human rights issues


But you are happy to live with the USA's human rights abuses?



Jynxgirl said:


> the concept that I can not go along to many things because I am a woman


Such as?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A group of guys were sitting outside in 120 degree weather with scissors like shears cutting brush type growth.... The labourers get a 'rest' period during the heat of the day because it is too hot but have NO WHERE TO GO but sit under the shade tree even though its still 110 degrees under that tree.... The ministry has it down to the exact protein and carb amounts they must feed a labourer..... I am sorry, I dont see those types of things in the usa. Maybe I am nieve but that just doesnt happen. 

Alot of my frustation with the lack of being able to do things has to be do with my marine group which is pretty much everything I do here as I dont have a motorcycle here and golfing is very expensive and I wouldnt go hike out into the middle of nowhere on my own, as even my emirati friends say that isnt safe. Had a meeting, where I was ushered into the womans area, and the men went to the females.... how do we have a group meeting when I cant go with the rest of the group?  We now have 'meetings' at the mall at coffee shops. Wives have forbidden their husbands to go along on a boat that a friend has if I went along... I know that men are not suppose to go 'hang' out with women so even though the person said no come along, let them sort out their own insecurities, I did not when I actually had a friday off (I dont have many opportunities as I do have the very odd schedle).

I can keep going if you would like... 

This place just is not for everyone.


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Blind spot*

You're from Texas, right? It gets to be over a 100 + degrees and humid there right? 

and you've never seen a Mexican labourer or gardener working outside in those temps....and without generalising there's a good chance some (many) are illegal and dont get have access to welfare or any other govt assistance ....and that's hard work and I dont think they get rest breaks or fed....but you're happy to live there and cant wait to go back

two wrongs dont make a right, but get real...

the la-la land where you want to live where everyone is equal, gets equal treatment etc doesnt exist....it cant exist as it goes counter to human nature and instinct, just the same as it doesnt exist in the animal world, survival of the fittest, dog eat dog etc etc

if you care so much about human rights and welfare, why dont you change career, become a volunteer and put your efforts where they might actually count for something....instead of whining on and on and on and on ....actions speak louder than words....but oh no...just 200 odd more days to build up the bank account so you can go home and treat yourself......such a hypocrit


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am sorry, I dont see those types of things in the usa. Maybe I am nieve but that just doesnt happen.


Sure, but I meant other forms of abuse committed by the USA eg Guantanamo or indeed supporting, with money and arms, some right nasty foreign dictators because their allegiance suits US foreign policy at the time. 



Jynxgirl said:


> I do here as I dont have a motorcycle here and golfing is very expensive and I wouldnt go hike out into the middle of nowhere on my own


I miss visiting art gallaries, concerts and music festivals. I also miss going to the football but dwelling on it constantly is only going to have a negative effect on your own well being and nobody elses. Surely hiking with a friend or group is the next best thing and has got to be more productive than being morose about it.



Jynxgirl said:


> Wives have forbidden their husbands to go along on a boat that a friend has if I went along.


Happens in the west too, trust me I've had mates go out with some right bunny boilers. An insecurity issue rather than a cultural one.



Jynxgirl said:


> This place just is not for everyone.


I agree, I'm it's biggest critic a lot of the time but can't help feel you are only punishing yourself a lot of the time for little reason. It's the impression you give through the board anyway.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am not going to hide that I do not like it here. Sorry.

I can not change my countries political allegiances and their aid policy. The reality is that 80% of the 'aid' we give isnt aid at all, but goes into the countries, into american companies hands.... 20% of all aid we give, actually goes to the governments. But that is not here nor there. An illegal mexican in the usa and how the labourers are treated can not compared. The heat in Texas is HOT like it is here for five or so months EVER, and our HOT is like about six weeks out of the year. A shy over 100 is HOT in Texas. ANd if we hit 40% humidity oh my goodness, stop everything. You just can not compare nor overlook how horribly alot of the labourers here are treated. I hop people do not grow used to it nor blind. I unfortunatly, have done what I said I didnt want to do and grew a bit used to it. It just is how it is everyone told me and that I would get used to it. And unfortunatly, in a way, I have grown a bit used to it. That is very very sad to me when I sit and think about it. 

I am changing careers. I was changing. For money. Then I decided that I didnt care about money and what people think (parents). And now I am here paying off those school loans, to go back to make less then I did before this four year degree, in an ecological job. I do believe most people who know me can attest that I am a VERY giving person. I give a great deal. If I see that someone is in need, I will give or help. I dont even watch movies and I have a stack of like over 50 movies now, as I feel so bad for those people who come to sell movies. I stand my ground about tipping and always leave a tip as those people live on next to nothing and are providing a service. I take waters downstairs to the workers and keep snack peanuts, chips and candies and such in my home, specifically to go give to them. I call them over to help me with any bag I have when I see them, and then give then two or three dirhams for 'helping' me (I can lift my 170 lb dog off the ground and into my truck... I am not a little girl) because I dont want to make anyone feel bad just giving someone money for doing nothing. I try not to offend but try to help as much as possible. I know other people are paid less then they should be because of their passport and when I do get them something, do my best to have them not pay me back or pay me back in other ways rather then an equal monetary trade off. So Jason, get off your high horse. I am sorry you dislike that I will not put my rose tinted glasses on about uae.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And this really should be in the lounge, mod can you just cut and move those?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am not going to hide that I do not like it here. Sorry.


We all have personal things that we don't like, but not everyone are pushing them "in your face" like most Americans are usually stereotyped as. Sorry.

Until I started living overseas almost 15 years ago, I never understood how little Americans are liked with the usual loud, in your face, holier than thou attitude.


----------



## MONAE (Jul 9, 2010)

desertdude said:


> Personally I think there should zero tolerance for drink in the class and I'm sure all agree to that aswell, but some ratty brat didn't like the teach and made a false alegation and was instantly sent off !
> 
> The school admin did not do any follow up of their own at all and took a bratty student's allegation at face value !? How crappy is that ! Maybe all the crap going on in schools in the papers had something to do with this ? But still pretty crappy.
> 
> ...





I'm glad that a school checked a teachers blood alcohol levels,not saying he was drunk ......but it could happen in certain cases .

I would not be comfortable sending my kids to school if it ever did.Better be safe than sorry......schools are answerable to us and should take their responsibility seriously.

The assumption here is the student was a brat ........??and had no right to complain??


----------

